# Predators



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello, I live in N Cali, more specifically Vacaville. What are our predictors around here? I'm guessing snakes but we have never seen one on our property. Hawks, also haven't seen any of those flying around ... Anyone located near me, please inform me. Thanks!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

KJEgloff said:


> Hello, I live in N Cali, more specifically Vacaville. What are our predictors around here? I'm guessing snakes but we have never seen one on our property. Hawks, also haven't seen any of those flying around ... Anyone located near me, please inform me. Thanks!


I know nothing about cali predators, just wanted to say "Welcome"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From Trails.com: Less Common Creature Sightings
More elusive but ever present in Northern California are some of the larger animals. Coyotes are omnipresent in the wild lands and can be frequently be seen patrolling their territories or hunting rodents in grassy fields. Raccoons and skunks are not only seen in the wild lands but have also firmly made their way into neighborhoods to feast on our leftovers. In many areas wild turkey can be seen traveling in large family groups. The wily fox is a native resident that is not often seen but can be encountered most often in the early mornings or late evenings.

The Elusive Creatures
The larger predators of Northern California are the most elusive and least encountered on the trail. But if you are out there enough, you will see at least one or two of these creatures. The black bear lives in the inland forested and mountainous areas. If you give her a wide berth, she will do the same for you. Bobcats are very timid. You will usually get just a fleeting glance of one before she bounds away. The mountain lion is a majestic creature to encounter. A mountain lion can weigh upwards of 200 lbs. If you are so lucky to see one, keep your distance, stand upright and try to appear large. Most likely he will want to keep his distance from you anyway. An extremely rare, elusive creature to sight is the wolverine, which has been sighted in the Tahoe National Forest.

It appears you pretty much have most of the same predators as the rest.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm familiar with the Vacaville area, I used to live in Sonoma County. You have bear, fox, hawks, eagles, bobcats and mountain lions as predators. There are also raccoons. Welcome to the best Chicken Forum around!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

lions tigers bears OH MY!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> lions tigers bears OH MY!


Tigers? I don't see any mention of tigers. Except for yours.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

sorry i had to...only thing i could contribute to this thread was humor. so i made a sub-par attempt


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only because you got caught doing it.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok, well we have been here almost 2mo and have not had any sightings of any of those creatures. With the big fire we did see mountain lion tracks, but only once and there are a lot of animals around here that it could've eaten but didn't.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

I live in Galt. Hour away. I have Hawks, coyotes, raccoons and possums. I can tell when a predator is about as they are all sounding an alarm and hiding under bushes etc. we trap the raccoons and possums... Forgot about skunks but wouldn't want one in a trap. I lock our chickens up tight at night so coyotes I have never had issues with although we hear them. Oh and a dog running loose or even ferrel cats are issues also, Sorry but there are others that I probably am not thinking of right now.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Good info. Thanks.


----------

